# The many faces of Obi + a trick *pics/video*



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

There are so many new puppies, I totally have a bad case of puppy fever. BUT, it does make me appreciate my cuddly boy, Obi, who still acts puppy-ish in character. Just wanted to bring some joy here to start the week!

Happy, Happy, Happy boy :wub:









Come on, let's go for our walk already!









"Whatchu talkin' 'bout, Willis" face: (he wasn't thrilled about sitting next to his official Jedi portrait- drawn by his talented uncle)









the "meh" face B)









Up-close headshots

















Bed head and Bed face- they look so funny when they wake up!










Obi's little smile  (this is a toned down version of Elena's smirk- :HistericalSmiley









Doing Laura's (LuvMyBoys) Dusty's stretch 









Chest hair is temporarily contained 









and now...it's wild and free again!









A pic from a few weeks ago, but this is Obi's usual face 









I followed your advice and added a second component to Obi's sneezing trick. (I didn't have a box of tissues so I had to improve- LOL); Give me more ideas for tricks please!!! :thumbsup: :chili:







Hope you enjoyed all the pics and video!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh my gosh Obi is so cute! I think I just watched that video about 5 times, he's so clever! You need to release a training DVD!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

SOOOOO cute!!! I love all the pics and the video is just great. 

Now please let's meet up soon so I can give him a lot of kisses. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Omg! Soooo cute! Bella says "Obi is a doggie rock star". If she was there, she would throw her sweater his way!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I love it!! its a funny thing though when they sneez like that!!! I notice my three when they all wake up they all do it together LOL!!! or ifI am talking to them they do the little sneez thing!!! Thanks for sharing the video


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Marisa, first I must say Obi is so beautiful, handsome and adorable!! :tender: And how do you train him to do this stuff........he is super smart. I agree with Ashley you should put out a training DVD. Your great!! :aktion033:


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Obi is adorable! I wub all his pictures and videos :wub:. Cici kept watching the video attentively with me, she was probably thinking "who's that handsome boy!" haha. You do a great job with his training!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Obi is so sweet  And oh so talented!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Are you kidding me? Cutest thing ever!! I love the wild head shake when he grabs the Kleenex! Photos are fantastic too, had to laugh at the uncontained chest hair. He does have some fluffy chest hair!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh that Obi is such a little doll:wub: and sooooo smart too:smartass:, just like his Uncle Chachi.

Can't wait to meet you and Obi at Nationals.:chili:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

OMG!!!! So precious!!!!!! Thank you for sharing that with us and for making me smile!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Your pictures are always so awesome Marisa!! Obi is so cute and smart!!! You amaze me, you can do anything, and so cute to boot!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh Obi, you are such a handsome, handsome, handsome boy!!! :wub: And the most talented EVER!! I never get sick of watching your videos. Hugs to you, you clever boy!! :hugging:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

AWESOME!! I love Obi!

Dusty is so happy that you 'show your muscles' too! 

The trick, OMG, the trick! LOVE IT! I'm sharing this with my buddies. You are too much!

That Jedi Obi face would look great on a wine glass. Wonder if you know anyone who could do that? Just sayin'...


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Obi is oh so cute!! I love showing my hubby Obi's awesome tricks! He always says, " I hope Teddy is just as smart as Obi when we start training him!" :wub::thumbsup:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I always get so excited when I see you've posted a new Obi video. He's so smart and adorable! Pipper would have ripped that kleenex to shreds in the blink of an eye.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Obi, you rock! Love all the pics and adore the video!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

OMD that Obi is so smart and soooooo cute. This made my day, thank you!!!!


----------



## Rei (Dec 20, 2012)

Such a lovely sweetheart! I totally fall in love with Obi after viewing your pics!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> Oh my gosh Obi is so cute! I think I just watched that video about 5 times, he's so clever! You need to release a training DVD!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL! Thank you, Ashley! Obi loves tissues and napkin as well as violently slapping things across his face so it was enjoyable for him to learn this one 



eiksaa said:


> SOOOOO cute!!! I love all the pics and the video is just great.
> 
> Now please let's meet up soon so I can give him a lot of kisses.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Aastha! YES- we will meet up soon! I miss Gustave :wub: He and Obi can chase each other again- :thumbsup:



babycake7 said:


> Omg! Soooo cute! Bella says "Obi is a doggie rock star". If she was there, she would throw her sweater his way!


LOL! :HistericalSmiley: OMG, Hope! That cracked me up~! Obi sends you and Bella some kissies B)



maltese manica said:


> I love it!! its a funny thing though when they sneez like that!!! I notice my three when they all wake up they all do it together LOL!!! or ifI am talking to them they do the little sneez thing!!! Thanks for sharing the video


Thanks, Janene! You totally need to catch your three on video- :heart: them!



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Marisa, first I must say Obi is so beautiful, handsome and adorable!! :tender: And how do you train him to do this stuff........he is super smart. I agree with Ashley you should put out a training DVD. Your great!! :aktion033:


Barbara, Obi sends you much love and kisses. I don't like to be in the videos too much so that's why I'm usually behind it!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

BellaNotte said:


> Obi is adorable! I wub all his pictures and videos :wub:. Cici kept watching the video attentively with me, she was probably thinking "who's that handsome boy!" haha. You do a great job with his training!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thank you, Nora! Obi sends Cici some love too! :wub:



Grace'sMom said:


> Obi is so sweet  And oh so talented!!!


Thanks, Tori! He's not as talented as Gracie who can walk on her front legs!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I seriously laughed so hard at that video of her!



bellaratamaltese said:


> Are you kidding me? Cutest thing ever!! I love the wild head shake when he grabs the Kleenex! Photos are fantastic too, had to laugh at the uncontained chest hair. He does have some fluffy chest hair!


Thanks, Stacy! He loves shaking his head like that even with his toys and our socks. It makes me laugh every time. Oh...his infamous chest hair! You weren't kidding when you said his hair can be a little "fly-away!" 



lynda said:


> Oh that Obi is such a little doll:wub: and sooooo smart too:smartass:, just like his Uncle Chachi.
> 
> Can't wait to meet you and Obi at Nationals.:chili:


Lynda, I cannot wait to finally meet you and the famous Uncle Chachi!!! I may run off with him- LOL! 



yukki said:


> OMG!!!! So precious!!!!!! Thank you for sharing that with us and for making me smile!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Obi is so happy to make Auntic Cookie smile today!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Your pictures are always so awesome Marisa!! Obi is so cute and smart!!! You amaze me, you can do anything, and so cute to boot!!


Debbie, thank you! You are so sweet  I hope we can meet in the future- I know Obi would love you instantly!



lmillette said:


> Oh Obi, you are such a handsome, handsome, handsome boy!!! :wub: And the most talented EVER!! I never get sick of watching your videos. Hugs to you, you clever boy!! :hugging:


Thanks, Lindsay! Obi sends many, many, many kissies to you! Hope you're feeling great, my friend!



LuvMyBoys said:


> AWESOME!! I love Obi!
> 
> Dusty is so happy that you 'show your muscles' too!
> 
> ...


Obi loves you, Laura! Dusty is so famous for showing his muscles- I think of him when Obi stretches out like that! Btw, you are incredibly talented with those wine glasses- best combination= wine + maltese! LOL!



OhDORA said:


> Obi is oh so cute!! I love showing my hubby Obi's awesome tricks! He always says, " I hope Teddy is just as smart as Obi when we start training him!" :wub::thumbsup:


Awwww, thank you! Teddy is sweet and I'm sure he will be one smart pup too 



pippersmom said:


> I always get so excited when I see you've posted a new Obi video. He's so smart and adorable! Pipper would have ripped that kleenex to shreds in the blink of an eye.


LOL! Yes...something about maltese and tissues!!! That's what made it so easy to get him to pick up the tissue! Obi sends you a big kiss. Give Pipper a hug from me, please :heart:



sherry said:


> Obi, you rock! Love all the pics and adore the video!!


Obi says thank you to Auntie Sherry!



TLR said:


> OMD that Obi is so smart and soooooo cute. This made my day, thank you!!!!


Tracey, Obi would do anything to brighten your day :wub: I'm praying for your recovery and that we'll be able to meet at Nationals. :hugs: 



Rei said:


> Such a lovely sweetheart! I totally fall in love with Obi after viewing your pics!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*I just love Obi. Love, love, love him to itty bitty pieces!*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Think Id say all of the above and more. Best ever The both of you cant be beat!*
*It just amazes me seeing this video,and you do need to put out one of Obi**
*Maybe you could put Gracie on it to.*
*You Keep this up-Your talent and the ability to teach and Obi* make it a very special day. God Bless Nickee**

*Ps-Yogi will not go in his egg.*


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!!! He is so stinkin' cute!!!!! You are so good at training him to do tricks and commands. Have you thought about training Obi to be a therapy dog and doing volunteer work?


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG!!! Obi is soooo cute!! And his new trick is amazing!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I loved it!!! I always enjoy watching your video's they always make my day!!! Watching cute Obi makes me smile.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

All the pictures are amazing, what a handsome guy! Me and my husband we watched the video 4 times, I'm impressed with him! Good job, mommy!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Marisa I love the video!  . Obi is such a cutie pie and his coat is beautiful. Please consider coming to Virginia to save Lady Bella from my awful grooming sessions lol  .


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Sylie said:


> *I just love Obi. Love, love, love him to itty bitty pieces!*


Obi loves Auntie Sylvia and can't wait to meet her soon!



Yogi's Mom said:


> *I Think Id say all of the above and more. Best ever The both of you cant be beat!*
> *It just amazes me seeing this video,and you do need to put out one of Obi**
> *Maybe you could put Gracie on it to.*
> *You Keep this up-Your talent and the ability to teach and Obi* make it a very special day. God Bless Nickee**
> ...


Thank you so much, Nickee! I would slowly introduce the egg as if it's a new crate. I play crate games with Obi in his egg because he was initially skeptical of it. 



SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Oh my gosh!!!! He is so stinkin' cute!!!!! You are so good at training him to do tricks and commands. Have you thought about training Obi to be a therapy dog and doing volunteer work?


Thank yoU!!! I would love for him to become a therapy dog (for the patients and I could also bring him to my own work!) LOL! I just haven't had a chance to do formal CGC training and testing, etc...



Alvar's Mom said:


> Absolutely adorable!


Thank yoU! :wub:



Bailey&Me said:


> OMG!!! Obi is soooo cute!! And his new trick is amazing!


Thanks, Nida!!! You must be in new puppy heaven-- hope Pink and Bailey are adjusting well :wub: 



dntdelay said:


> I loved it!!! I always enjoy watching your video's they always make my day!!! Watching cute Obi makes me smile.


Thanks, Audrey! I'm so glad Obi can make others smile- he makes me laugh and smile everyday 



Dominic said:


> All the pictures are amazing, what a handsome guy! Me and my husband we watched the video 4 times, I'm impressed with him! Good job, mommy!


Thanks!!! Give Dominic a big kiss from me!



Summergirl73 said:


> Marisa I love the video!  . Obi is such a cutie pie and his coat is beautiful. Please consider coming to Virginia to save Lady Bella from my awful grooming sessions lol  .


LOL! I love Bella :wub: I would love to meet you two one day, Bridget!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Obi is so talented, and so are you for having the time and patience to teach him.

Suggestions: I saw a Dog Whisperer this past weekend that had a lady with 2 jack russel terriers on it and she would point her finger like a gun and say "bang" and her dog would lay down and play dead. It was so cute.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> Obi is so talented, and so are you for having the time and patience to teach him.
> 
> Suggestions: I saw a Dog Whisperer this past weekend that had a lady with 2 jack russel terriers on it and she would point her finger like a gun and say "bang" and her dog would lay down and play dead. It was so cute.


Thank you! Obi knows "bang" - it was one of his first that he learned :thumbsup: It's definitely a crowd pleaser


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Obi I just wuvs you so much! My kids LOVED this video! Xoxo!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't know which I love more. Those fabulous shots of handsome Obi -- though now I cracked up with your tighty whity comment for one of them -- or his tissue trick. Tyler sneezes like crazy to get our attention but I think he would take the tissue and run far, far away if he had the chance. :w00t: I have to work more with tyler. We've got sit, lay, paw, high five, and bang/dead down. I think it's his lazy mom that's his problem. :blush::brownbag: Can't wait to meet you both at Nationals. :chili::chili:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I LOVE that face! and the tissue is just the right touch for the sneezes!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Marisa ... Obi is the most talented fluff!! I LOVE all of his tricks and watching the videos! 

I agree that he would make a wonderful therapy dog. Obi is such a charmer and he is so cute. He would lighten the hearts and ease the pain of those who need moments to laugh and smile.

I am amazed at what you have teached Obi to do. You are such an awesome Mommy to Obi.

Thank you so much for sharing the pictures and videos. I always enjoy looking at them ... And, I show them to Felix, too, who enjoys them just as much as I do.

Hugs to you and Obi. :wub::wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Marisa, He is so sweet. I love that pic he is smiling in.....:HistericalSmiley: but this is my favorite (today that is)...this is Sammie
s standard FACE too.......is that his bed? I love it.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Obi is adorable...love the pictures and video!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Obi I just wuvs you so much! My kids LOVED this video! Xoxo!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You know how much Obi loves Auntie Celeta :wub: :wub: Glad the kiddos liked the video! I get a kick out of your skin kids- you really must NEVER have a dull moment in your household!



Snowbody said:


> I don't know which I love more. Those fabulous shots of handsome Obi -- though now I cracked up with your tighty whity comment for one of them -- or his tissue trick. Tyler sneezes like crazy to get our attention but I think he would take the tissue and run far, far away if he had the chance. :w00t: I have to work more with tyler. We've got sit, lay, paw, high five, and bang/dead down. I think it's his lazy mom that's his problem. :blush::brownbag: Can't wait to meet you both at Nationals. :chili::chili:


I love Tyler and his "attention-sneezes!" :wub: I'd take that over barking any day! hahaha I'm so excited to finally get to meet you soon. I hope your leg continues to heal and that you'll be in tip-top shape!



lydiatug said:


> I LOVE that face! and the tissue is just the right touch for the sneezes!!!


Thank you, Lydia! Maltese sure love their tissues and toilet paper! 



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Marisa ... Obi is the most talented fluff!! I LOVE all of his tricks and watching the videos!
> 
> I agree that he would make a wonderful therapy dog. Obi is such a charmer and he is so cute. He would lighten the hearts and ease the pain of those who need moments to laugh and smile.
> 
> ...


Marie, you are so sweet  I'm so happy that you and Felix enjoy the videos so much! Please give sweetie Snowball a big, big hug from me :wub:



SammieMom said:


> Marisa, He is so sweet. I love that pic he is smiling in.....:HistericalSmiley: but this is my favorite (today that is)...this is Sammie
> s standard FACE too.......is that his bed? I love it.


Thank you, Kandis  You know I love Sammie :wub: The egg is an actual bed!



donnad said:


> Obi is adorable...love the pictures and video!


Thanks, Donna! :wub:


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh, Marisa. You didn't include one of Obi's dirty pics after you've taken him for a hike. Even if he's covered in mud, he's still adorable!


----------



## MrsRat (Feb 17, 2013)

OMG!! He's just adorable!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Amazing part to me is that Obi didn't rip up the tissue! What self control! 
Smart boy for sure!


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

OMG! He is so cute! You are lucky to have him :w00t: He looks so soft and white


----------

